# Roadbed Completed on my Euro Railroad



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Well, almost. I ran out of roadbed with 15" on the mainlines to go.

At least I know now how much track to buy. I figure with the turn-outs used as the 10% overage I like to calculate, 150' of track should be just about right, plus two extra pieces of flex rail for the parking siding on the north side.

That siding didn't get any roadbed, but I didn't plan on using any for that either.

These are the longest straight sections of track I've ever had on any layout I've built. The longest straight section is 9', second longest is 7'.

On to the track laying...

Looking down the mountain grade and entry to the station on the left.










Looking down the mountain grade on the return, and the 9' straight section on the north side.










Station and platform area. Rear section is not yet complete in this photo.










7' straight section as it winds through what will eventually be mountainous area and crosses the station area:










I made an error here. When I cut the mountain line through the plywood, I took a couple of inches from the end of the curve in the background. When I cut the straight piece of plywood for the 7' section I didn't figure in those two lost inches from the rail line now crossing the mainlines. I ended up having to go right to the edge of the plywood to keep my 24' and 22' radius turns and not tighten them up coming out of the curves. I nearly ran out of surface to mount the roadbed on. It's right on the edge.










Looking down 9' of straight track and up the mountain grade on the right:










Where I ran out of roadbed:










Northwest end of the layout:


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Looks really good! Won't be long before you have some trains running on track.

Mark


----------



## deedub35 (Jan 29, 2014)

Good progress.


----------

